# Team Pumpkin: No pumpkin, no party - come take a piece of our pumpkin pie



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2018)

​
Banner by @Rohan 

*Hell-o! *



*Pumpkin Pirates*

Captain: @Pumpkinjin
First Mate: @Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai
Navigator: @Haruka Katana
Sniper: @GoldenHeart
Cook: @Pumpkin Trie
Doctor: @fuff
Helmsman: @Gogeta
Archeologist: @nopumpkinnever
Shipwright: @Rohan
Musician: @SueVthrPumpkin


*Submitted Drawings*

*fuff*

*Pumpkin Trie*

*Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai*

*Haruka Katana*

*GoldenHeart*

*SueVthrPumpkin*

*nopumpkinnever*

*Rohan*

*Gogeta*

*Pumpkinjin*

*♪ Our Pumpkin Song ♪*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Pumpkin Mash"

I was working in the lab, late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my pumpkin from his slab, began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash, he did the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
He did the mash, it caught on in a flash
He did the mash, he did the pumpkin mash

From my laboratory in the castle east
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash, they did the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
They did the mash, it caught on in a flash
They did the mash, they did the pumpkin mash

The zombies were having fun
The party had just begun
The guests included Wolfman
Dracula, and his son

The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, 'The Crypt-Kicker Five'

They played the mash, they played the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
They played the mash, it caught on in a flash
They played the mash, they played the pumpkin mash

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by just one thing
Opened the lid and shook his fist and said
"Whatever happened to my Transylvania Twist?"

It's now the mash, it's now the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, and it's a graveyard smash
It's now the mash, it caught on in a flash
It's now the mash, it's now the pumpkin mash

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band
And my pumpkin Mash is the hit of the land
For you, the living, this mash was meant too
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you

Then you can mash, then you can pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, and do my graveyard smash
Then you can mash, you will catch on in a flash
Then you can mash, then you can pumpkin mash

Wah-ooh, argh, pumpkin mash, wah-ooh
Easy, Igor, you impetuous young boy
Argh, mash good, mm, argh
pumpkin mash, wah-ooh, pumpkin mash, wah-ooh




​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2018)

We got this boys @Tri @Rai @Gogeta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Haruka Katana 
@fuff 
@novaselinenever 
@Rai 
@Kinjin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Tri 
@GoldenHeart 
@SueVthrARtiST 
@Rohan 
@Gogeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 19, 2018)

Let's do this my dudes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rai (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 19, 2018)

So, for the avatars
All of these look very solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2018)

@fuff is in my team


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @fuff is in my team


lol we meet again, my friend  


current situation right now:


----------



## Tri (Oct 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)

To make it easier, the tasks:

As a team:


There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
Make a motto for the team. You and your team mates have 3 days from now on to decide. It will be your team's thread title.
Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread. Tag me. Remember to post it there before your treats vanish...

As a member:

During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
Same for your _custom title_.
Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 19, 2018)

So should we decide on a name and captain


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm stealing this one


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)

@Majin Boo 

DRAWING:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)

SueVthrARtiST said:


> So should we decide on a name and captain


Sure! any suggestions or volunteers?

how about the pumpkings? tho that isn't very original and some of us are pumpqueens


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 19, 2018)

fuff said:


> Make a motto for the team.


"No Pumpkin, No Party"


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2018)

Let me go over a few things


1. We change ava and user title to pumpkin related stuff, okay
2. Motto? The hell is a motto? "When in doubt go the black route"?
3. I don't know shit about songs so thats all up to the rest of you, break a leg
4. Any drawing will suffice so long as its pumpkin-related?


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2018)

Gogeta said:


> Let me go over a few things
> 
> 
> 1. We change ava and user title to pumpkin related stuff, okay
> ...


2. sorta, but make it related to pumpkins
3.we can take any song and it to pumkins...maybe something short like a nursery rhyme? 
4.yes.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 20, 2018)

Some song ideas


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 20, 2018)

lol I have @fuff and @rai in my team, convo bros 

As for avatar mine already has pumpkin in it..... although its small does that count?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

I posted it in Team Zumbie's thread, so posting in all threads:

-------------------------

The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



> As a team:
> 
> 
> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> ...


These are the team tasks:

1 - Posts here at least once. Posted here = task completed. No need daily to check ups.
2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.
3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



> As a member:
> 
> During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
> Same for your _custom title_.
> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


These are individual tasks:

1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.
2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.
3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.

Example, I'm [HASHTAG]#teamghost[/HASHTAG]



*I drew the ugly ghost using the NF drawing tool*

I drew a ghost. This kind of drawing is enough.

So, in the end, if the team doesn't complete one of the team tasks, everyone will get cursed. If a member doesn't complete an individual task while the team completed all team's tasks, only the user will be cursed.


----------



## Rai (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm ready!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Oct 20, 2018)

Basic pumpkin with a sppoooooooooky filter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Oct 20, 2018)

What I should draw?


----------



## Tri (Oct 20, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> What I should draw?


A kitten with a pumpkin on its head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> As for avatar mine already has pumpkin in it..... although its small does that count?


You can keep your avatar. That counts.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2018)

we should decide on a motto, we have 2days left for it


----------



## Rai (Oct 20, 2018)

@Majin Boo Here is my drawing 

I may color it later

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@Rohan don't forget to post here until the end of the event, and change your avatar and custom title until tomorrow.


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Rohan don't forget to post here until the end of the event, and change your avatar and custom title until tomorrow.


oh yeah 
i never figured out how to do that


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

SueVthrPumpkin said:


> oh yeah
> i never figured out how to do that


I'll help you:

Here: 

Bellow the avatar selection, there is the Custom Title. Write some team related word/phrase there and save it clicking in the "save changes" button (bottom of that page).


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2018)

SueVthrPumpkin said:


> oh yeah
> i never figured out how to do that


go to your personal details and it should be the optio right under your avatar


----------



## Rai (Oct 21, 2018)

Who wants to be the leader and what will be our motto? 

@Majin Boo Do we have to create a motto or we can use a existing one?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Who wants to be the leader and what will be our motto?
> 
> @Majin Boo Do we have to create a motto or we can use a existing one?


It is better you created one, but it is internet, so even if you create something you think it is new, it exists already. So it is okay if you choose an existing one.


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 21, 2018)

nopumpkinnever said:


> "No Pumpkin, No Party"


We can just use this one and as for captain we could roll the dice and highest number wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2018)

SueVthrPumpkin said:


> We can just use this one and as for captain we could roll the dice and highest number wins


that works! we can use that motto


----------



## Rai (Oct 21, 2018)

Everyone using low number to not be the leader


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2018)

or not roll the dice at all Kappa


----------



## Rai (Oct 21, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> or not roll the dice at all Kappa



And our leader is HK! panda


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2018)

no


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Haruka Katana 
@fuff 
@Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai 
@Pumpkinjin 
@Pumpkin Trie 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@nopumpkinnever 
@GoldenHeart 
@SueVthrPumpkin 
@Rohan 
@Gogeta 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2018)

@Rohan dude at least post here once


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Rai (Oct 21, 2018)

Should we  make a banner for the team for when we edit the OP?  @Haruka Katana you’re the expert


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2018)

With this blade I won't lose, so I shall be the captain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rai (Oct 21, 2018)

Kinjin shall be our leader/chaplain then! 

Anyone objection?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 21, 2018)

Im too lazy to be the captain so yeah, let Kinjin do this.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 21, 2018)

There, that's my drawing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Why did you tag me and sign your drawings? 

You are lucky I'm a good ghost.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Why did you tag me and sign your drawings?
> 
> You are look I'm a good ghost.


Forgot to sign it 
Let's just pretend it says "From GoldenHeart, with love"


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2018)

okay so ready guys this is some innovative shit right here

we take the song “Monster Mash” and then we, wait for it....make it pumpkin smash

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh right, we had to change the song's lyrics
In that case the songs i posted are useless since they're already pumpkin-related


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@Rohan needs to appear. Also, for individual tasks, change avatar and custom title until tomorrow.

@nopumpkinnever needs to change custom title until tomorrow.


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm more of a music artist okay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 21, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Should we  make a banner for the team for when we edit the OP?  @Haruka Katana you’re the expert


i dont have time for that


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 21, 2018)

SueVthrPumpkin said:


> I'm more of a music artist okay


At least it's better than mine


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2018)

tfw u think the other teams mottos are lame but the best thing u can think of is “come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @nopumpkinnever needs to change custom title until tomorrow.



Already did. Got the wrong dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2018)

so do we have a motto yet?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 22, 2018)

fuff said:


> so do we have a motto yet?


Best we got are these two 


nopumpkinnever said:


> "No Pumpkin, No Party"





Pumpkin Trie said:


> tfw u think the other teams mottos are lame but the best thing u can think of is “come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Best we got are these two


Combine them both!
“No pumpkin, no party-come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2018)

"We have pumpkin cookies"

Found some nice quotes out there
"Go big or Gourd home"
"Pumpkin spice and everything nice"
"We have Pumpkin everything you need"
"Lets get smashed"


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 22, 2018)

fuff said:


> Combine them both!
> “No pumpkin, no party-come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”


i vote this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2018)

we're seriously running out of time so


fuff said:


> Combine them both!
> “No pumpkin, no party-come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”


yeah ima vote this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 22, 2018)

fuff said:


> Combine them both!
> “No pumpkin, no party-come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”


I’ll vote this too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2018)

It's settled then.

Our motto is “No pumpkin, no party - come take a piece of our pumpkin pie” @Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2018)

fuff said:


> Combine them both!
> “No pumpkin, no party-come take a piece of our pumpkin pie”



I vote for this one as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2018)

Now we need a banner! 

Anyone is good at photoshop here?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2018)

i'll make something if i'm free, now i'm overloaded


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2018)

wait why do we need a banner if we already have one?


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> i'll make something if i'm free, now i'm overloaded



Yes! HK, You’re our only hope!


----------



## Rai (Oct 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> wait why do we need a banner if we already have one?



Because we have to edit the OP later and we have to make it beautiful!

I see that all the others team are creating their own banners!

We need one too!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Yes! HK, you’re our only hope panda


I'm flattered but I'm always a lazy mofo 



Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Because we have to edit the OP later and we have to make it beautiful!
> 
> I see that all the others team are creating their own banners!
> 
> We need one too!


I think yall can start by spamming some nice pumpkin related stocks and see who can pretty it up for a nice banner  goldenheart posted some nice ones too


----------



## Tri (Oct 22, 2018)

this is a cool stock

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Just tag me when you decide your team motto.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Just tag me when you decide your team motto.


We already decided, I tagged you earlier today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> It's settled then.
> 
> Our motto is “No pumpkin, no party - come take a piece of our pumpkin pie” @Majin Boo





Pumpkinjin said:


> We already decided, I tagged you earlier today.


Thanks. My bad.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rai (Oct 23, 2018)

We already picked the song?


----------



## fuff (Oct 23, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> We already picked the song?


not yet, just some suggestions thrown out but no confirmation yet


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2018)

This garden is missing one pumpkin. 

You better summon it because my powers aren't enough.

Tl;dr: @Rohan post here at least once! 

Please


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 24, 2018)

@Rohan


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 24, 2018)

I gave him a PM, we can't do anything if that pumpkin refuse to show up


----------



## Rai (Oct 24, 2018)

His avy...he was tricked!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 24, 2018)

Doesn't excuse him


----------



## Rohan (Oct 25, 2018)

OMG, I thought this would be a lottery event so I participated for the lulz. I am back from a long event what do I need to do?


----------



## Rohan (Oct 25, 2018)

I meant a long holiday by the way.


----------



## Rai (Oct 25, 2018)

Rohan said:


> OMG, I thought this would be a lottery event so I participated for the lulz. I am back from a long event what do I need to do?





Rohan said:


> I meant a long holiday by the way.



Welcome back, Rohan 





fuff said:


> To make it easier, the tasks:
> 
> As a team:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Oct 25, 2018)

I will try drawing a pumpkin.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's my Pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 25, 2018)

Rohan said:


> OMG, I thought this would be a lottery event so I participated for the lulz. I am back from a long event what do I need to do?


welcome back


----------



## fuff (Oct 25, 2018)

Rohan said:


> OMG, I thought this would be a lottery event so I participated for the lulz. I am back from a long event what do I need to do?


Welcome back! At least u made it back before it ended


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2018)

Rohan said:


> Here's my Pumpkin.


Welcome back, Pumpkin Rohan. Nice drawing.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Welcome back, Pumpkin Rohan. Nice drawing.



Thanks.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 26, 2018)

So, what's the consensus on the song?
I threw in a few ideas but then i remembered you had to change the song's lyrics so


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

@Rohan can you plz do the team banner since you’re good at PS?


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

Also, we need to choose the song we’re running out of time


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> @Rohan can you plz do the team banner since you’re good at PS?



I can try making one. Any ideas?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 26, 2018)

Rohan said:


> I can try making one. Any ideas?


Tri suggested a good stock.


Pumpkin Trie said:


> this is a cool stock


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> Tri suggested a good stock.



I would actually prefer making a banner from a render...

Like I could combine these two renders to make it look like Luffy is running away from an annoyed Zoro who refused to go Trick or Treat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 26, 2018)

Rohan said:


> I would actually prefer making a banner from a render...
> 
> Like I could combine these two renders to make it look like Luffy is running away from an annoyed Zoro who refused to go Trick or Treat.


Lmao. Great idea.
That would be even better


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> Lmao
> That would be even better



Well, I need a spooky background. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

​This is the first base image. If you have any text suggestions then post it here. Two words only. If you have a better background image you can post it here.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

Rohan said:


> ​This is the first base image. If you have any text suggestions then post it here. Two words only. If you have a better background image you can post it here.



Banner looks very good! 

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Oct 26, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Banner looks very good!
> 
> Thank you!



Then I will add the final bits of magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

@Majin Boo is there any size limit to the banner?


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

Rohan said:


> Then I will add the final bits of magic.



I think the banner have to said Team Pumpkin and our motto: No pumpkin, no party - come take a piece of our pumpkin pie

and the banner needs more height like this banner in the OP:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> @Majin Boo is there any size limit to the banner?


There isn't. And the forums kinda of auto fit the image.


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

O yeah we also need a poll I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.



 Have a good/fun/safe weekend!


----------



## Rai (Oct 26, 2018)

Any suggestion on what should be the poll about?  Best type of Pumpkin or pie?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2018)

Different kind of pumpkin food maybe, pumpkin pie, cookies, soup etc


----------



## Rohan (Oct 27, 2018)

​
Completed banner.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2018)

Rohan said:


> ​
> Completed banner.


Looks great!! 
Added to the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2018)

Pumpkinoa said:


> Looks great!!
> Added to the OP.


You were [HASHTAG]#TeamPumpkin[/HASHTAG] before it was a thing.
Can I have the OP?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> You were [HASHTAG]#TeamPumpkin[/HASHTAG] before it was a thing.
> Can I have the OP?


That’s true.  

You can have it if there’s no objections from the other pumpkins.


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2018)

He is our captain/leader 

No objection


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2018)

Rohan said:


> ​
> Completed banner.



It's perfect! Great work/thank you, Rohan 

As for Team Pumpkin and our motto on the banner I guess  they're not really necessary since they're already on the thread title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2018)

@Pumpkinjin you have op


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2018)

ane said:


> @Pumpkinjin you have op


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2018)

I just noticed

*Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 16)*

*Mbxx *

*lol*

**


----------



## Rohan (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## fuff (Oct 27, 2018)

looks awesome, rohan!


----------



## Rai (Oct 27, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Different kind of pumpkin food maybe, pumpkin pie, cookies, soup etc



Let’s go with this


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2018)

All left is to choose a song  and edit the lyrics


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2018)

Pumpkin Trie said:


> okay so ready guys this is some innovative shit right here
> 
> we take the song “Monster Mash” and then we, wait for it....make it pumpkin smash



Guess, we'll choose this song?

is the correct one?


Lyrics

"Monster Mash"

I was working in the lab, late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my monster from his slab, began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash, he did the monster mash
The monster mash, it was a graveyard smash
He did the mash, it caught on in a flash
He did the mash, he did the monster mash

From my laboratory in the castle east
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash, they did the monster mash
The monster mash, it was a graveyard smash
They did the mash, it caught on in a flash
They did the mash, they did the monster mash

The zombies were having fun
The party had just begun
The guests included Wolfman
Dracula, and his son

The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, 'The Crypt-Kicker Five'

They played the mash, they played the monster mash
The monster mash, it was a graveyard smash
They played the mash, it caught on in a flash
They played the mash, they played the monster mash

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by just one thing
Opened the lid and shook his fist and said
"Whatever happened to my Transylvania Twist?"

It's now the mash, it's now the monster mash
The monster mash, and it's a graveyard smash
It's now the mash, it caught on in a flash
It's now the mash, it's now the monster mash

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band
And my Monster Mash is the hit of the land
For you, the living, this mash was meant too
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you

Then you can mash, then you can monster mash
The monster mash, and do my graveyard smash
Then you can mash, you will catch on in a flash
Then you can mash, then you can monster mash

Wah-ooh, argh, monster mash, wah-ooh
Easy, Igor, you impetuous young boy
Argh, mash good, mm, argh
Monster mash, wah-ooh, monster mash, wah-ooh


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2018)

Edited the OP and added a poll. If you have any ideas or suggestions for improvements just tell me.
Some more options for the poll would be nice too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Guess, we'll choose this song?
> 
> is the correct one?
> 
> ...


Seems like a fine choice to me. We'll just replace "monster" with "pumpkin" for the lyrics if no one has any objections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)

I like pumpkin soup.


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> Edited the OP and added a poll. If you have any ideas or suggestions for improvements just tell me.
> Some more options for the poll would be nice too



I like the OP;  Pumpkin Pirates! 

 Great work, Captain!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 28, 2018)

I guess I don't have objections for the song


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 28, 2018)

Didnt know we changed the OP, good job Kinjin and Rohan 

I'm the navigator?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> Seems like a fine choice to me. We'll just replace "monster" with "pumpkin" for the lyrics if no one has any objections.



Yeah, no objection from me either


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm the navigator?


Yes, because you've been very helpful by giving directions to complete our team tasks.


----------



## Tri (Oct 28, 2018)

we flexing on these other lame teams


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2018)

OP looks amazing.

Dr. Fuff


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2018)

monster mash works, simple change too


----------



## Rai (Oct 28, 2018)

Team Pumpkin is most best team

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2018)

@Gogeta, @nopumpkinnever and myself still haven't submitted a drawing. We need to get to work or else we'll be tricked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai -- Lyrics (Oct 29, 2018)

Edited the lyrics monster to pumpkin

"Pumpkin Mash"

I was working in the lab, late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my pumpkin from his slab, began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash, he did the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
He did the mash, it caught on in a flash
He did the mash, he did the pumpkin mash

From my laboratory in the castle east
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash, they did the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
They did the mash, it caught on in a flash
They did the mash, they did the pumpkin mash

The zombies were having fun
The party had just begun
The guests included Wolfman
Dracula, and his son

The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, 'The Crypt-Kicker Five'

They played the mash, they played the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, it was a graveyard smash
They played the mash, it caught on in a flash
They played the mash, they played the pumpkin mash

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by just one thing
Opened the lid and shook his fist and said
"Whatever happened to my Transylvania Twist?"

It's now the mash, it's now the pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, and it's a graveyard smash
It's now the mash, it caught on in a flash
It's now the mash, it's now the pumpkin mash

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band
And my pumpkin Mash is the hit of the land
For you, the living, this mash was meant too
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you

Then you can mash, then you can pumpkin mash
The pumpkin mash, and do my graveyard smash
Then you can mash, you will catch on in a flash
Then you can mash, then you can pumpkin mash

Wah-ooh, argh, pumpkin mash, wah-ooh
Easy, Igor, you impetuous young boy
Argh, mash good, mm, argh
pumpkin mash, wah-ooh, pumpkin mash, wah-ooh

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2018)

Now all our teamwork task are completed panda

Great work, everyone!


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2018)

@Majin Boo


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> @Gogeta, @nopumpkinnever and myself still haven't submitted a drawing. We need to get to work or else we'll be tricked.


You and Gogeta. nopumpkinnever posted his drawing:



nopumpkinnever said:


>





Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> @Majin Boo


Congratulations, Team Pumpkin!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

@Haruka Katana 
@fuff 
@nopumpkinnever 
@Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai 
@Pumpkin Trie 
@GoldenHeart 
@SueVthrPumpkin 

You all completed the 6 tasks. You can change avatar and custom title, just keep them team related until the event ends, so you can get your prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

all teams tasks:


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You and Gogeta. nopumpkinnever posted his drawing:





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Pumpkinjin said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2018)

I'll try to get something in either today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@Gogeta 
@Pumpkinjin 

*Friendly reminder you have until November 1 at 8pm UTC to draw something related to your team.* Please, remember you need to sign that with your NF username. You can use any tool (pencil, pens, paint, computer) to draw. There is also the drawing tool in NF (the "draw sktech" function). The drawing can be any level of skill, don't worry about that.

If you did draw something and I didn't see it, please, tell me asap.

I know you guys are aware of that, but I'm posting this to all teams


----------



## Rohan (Oct 30, 2018)

I could make a Halloween avatar but I cannot change my avatar.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 30, 2018)

@Majin Boo I changed my custom title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Oct 30, 2018)

Play Google Halloween game!

Enter 

Click on the banner and you can play

It's fun!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fuff (Oct 30, 2018)

Gogeta said:


> @Majin Boo


thats a pretty good pumpkin! u forgot to sign it


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## SueVthrARtiST (Oct 31, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Happy Halloween!


Why do i feel like rock lee forgot to make a costume and at the last minute tried to primary lotus himself


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2018)

Just 5 minutes left until the deadline, right? Anyway here's my Ghost Pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice drawing, Captain!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM PUMPKIN!*

As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:

*The Vine of a Pumpkin, Team Pumpkin's Sparkles:* 


*You can choose if you wish to wear them or not right after the event is over, so tag me. *

*They are seasonal and special prizes*, so you can't wear them later and/or keep the sparkle's points.

@Haruka Katana 
@fuff 
@nopumpkinnever 
@Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai 
@Pumpkinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

@Pumpkin Trie 
@GoldenHeart 
@SueVthrPumpkin 
@Gogeta 

Please, read my post above.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM PUMPKIN!*
> 
> As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:
> 
> ...


Cool
Will them replace the pumpkin sparkles? 
If that's the case i'll wear them as soon as the pumpkin ones run out.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> Cool
> Will them replace the pumpkin sparkles?
> If that's the case i'll wear them as soon as the pumpkin ones run out.


Yep. That is what is going to happen. Tomorrow, after 8pm UTC, your real usernames are back and we will replace the sparkles for this one, 2 weeks period. Each team has a different sparkle color.


----------



## Tri (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I'll take the sparkles after the event ends


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I want the sparkles plz and thank you


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Question; my lightning sparkles already expired?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai said:


> Question; my lightning sparkles already expired?


They don't. I've annoted all sparkles members had before the event and, so you will have them back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> They don't. I've annoted all sparkles members had before the event and, so you will have them back.



Oh nice, in that case I want to use my Pumpkin sparkles first I will save that for later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo give me the sparkles right after the event ends, thank you.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo give me the sparkles after the event ends too. Thanks !!


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ll take the sparkles after expiration as well  thanks!


----------



## Rohan (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Pumpkin Trie
> @GoldenHeart
> @SueVthrPumpkin
> @Gogeta
> ...



Can I have my avatar privileges back?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Rohan said:


> Can I have my avatar privileges back?


You are going to have it back tomorrow, after the end of this event.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You are going to have it back tomorrow, after the end of this event.



Thanks for the information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2018)

I love pumpkin soup! its very nutritious!


----------



## Rai (Nov 1, 2018)

@Majin Boo Thanks you for hosting the event; it was fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" pr something like that.


Only sparkles:

@Haruka Katana
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@fuff
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@Gogeta
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@GoldenHeart
green sparkles for 2 weeks



Undo trick and give former sparkles back:

@Rohan
Give regular sparkles back
Give avatar and signature rights back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" pr something like that.



Names changes and sparkles:

@nopumpkinnever
novaselinenever
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@Cadis Etrama Di Pumpkin Rai
Rai
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@Pumpkinjin
Kinjin
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@Pumpkin Trie
Tri
green sparkles for 2 weeks

@SueVthrPumpkin
SueVthrARtiST 
green sparkles for 2 weeks


----------



## Tri (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for hosting @Majin Boo this was fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2018)

enjoyed both events! thanks guys


----------



## Rohan (Nov 2, 2018)

My avatar is back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for hosting @Majin Lu


----------



## Rai (Nov 2, 2018)

*We end up in 2nd place! 

We're most best team [HASHTAG]#TeamPumpkin[/HASHTAG] 

1st place - Team Werewolf*
*2nd place - Team Pumpkin*
*3rd place - Team Zombie
4th place - Team Witch *and* Team Vampire
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2018)

I wonder how they judge in the competition lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I wonder how they judge in the competition lol




Team Werewolf's members completed all tasks, 100%.
Team Pumpkin and Team Zombie missed 2 individual tasks each. But what made Team Pumpkin 2nd place and Team Zombie 3rd place was the deadline. Rohan missed 2 individual tasks that had a short time to accomplish while Juan and Lina Shields missed a task they had all event to accomplish.
Team Vampire and Team Witch missed 4 individual tasks each and they are alike, so it was a draw.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 3, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#teamwerewolf[/HASHTAG] number one awooooo!


----------

